# Skybolt plans, mong sport plans



## Lotahp1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just a heads up...theres some Skybolt plans on Oklahoma City Craigslist. Not Me or anyone I know but thought I'd get the word out. He is asking $150. Also there are some Mong plans on there. Same price same guy. Maybe a twofer deal?


----------

